

Ask HN: Finding a remote job / Creating a resume - daleks

As someone who has never actually even needed to apply for a job, i'm
perplexed on how to create an internationally viable resume to be able to
seek remote jobs. I've had the blessing/curse of being employed straight
out of secondary school, so i've actually never had to seek jobs,
especially not in another country.<p>How does one create an attractive looking resume based on that?
No real degree, 6 years working experience from the same place, some personal
minor coding projects, nothing big.<p>I'm a fast learner with a hacker mind with no doubt that i'd be able
to perform as well as people with degrees and more diverse experiences, but
how do i express this?
======
kls
I have found that if you want to work remote many times it is better to just
freelance. It seems that people are far more agreeable to remote work when the
projects are in 1-2 month work increments. Many time freelance gigs will lead
to a direct offer of employment if that is what you are after and many times
the terms will be similar to the freelancing arrangement.

------
alexwestholm
Certainly not an exhaustive list, but: 1) Open source, even if you're only
helping find bugs 2) Launch something 3) Blog your expertise 4) Volunteer tech
projects

------
dholowiski
Are you looking to work remotely (live in one country, work for a company
based in another country), or get a job in a remote location and move there to
work?

~~~
daleks
Remotely.

